# Future of GW business article



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So I found this on one of the blogs I read regularly and a lot of it actually makes sense, I often find it hard when people post up stuff about GW business results to understand most of it as it is huge chunks of text that to be honest I can't be asked to read. BUt this article explains it in leymans terms and it actually makes a lot of sense, I'm don't agree with a lot of GW's business choices but it seem fairly justified from what I have read here.

Have a look it's pretty darn interestin': http://masterminis.blogspot.de/2013/08/the-future-of-games-days-games-workshop.html


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Great article, really helps me understand what the reasons are, since im not a business major or anything like that. But it does make me think....


The shareholders are the reason for price hikes eh. Me thinks a plan is forming in my noodle. Lets me just polish my axe......


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Is it GW standard OP to have staff so damn ugly that letting them live is against all planetary human rights laws, matt ward is bad, but I never realized how Fugly Tom Kirby is, I'd punch him just as a natural reaction to defend myself, that's without knowing who he was.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Because you need to be pretty to make war games.....


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Stella Cadente said:


> Is it GW standard OP to have staff so damn ugly that letting them live is against all planetary human rights laws, matt ward is bad, but I never realized how Fugly Tom Kirby is, I'd punch him just as a natural reaction to defend myself, that's without knowing who he was.


Congratulations. Your vanity and superiority complex has relegated you to a whole new division of sub human.

On topic:

It is a shame that share holders who are by and large not hobbyists are causing such drastic price rises. Also sad that GW is more interested in making them happy than customers. Would be nice if they could suddenly become that one company that goes "no!! Profit be damned! As long as we break even and our fans are happy, so are we!! Huzzah, huzzah! Huzzah!"


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

There is not a company on the planet that seeks to break even. Profit is the point of business.
Would you go to work simply to earn a wage that only covers your living expenses ?

Given the sales, the customers are happy, so why drop the price?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah but customers arnt, they are losing customers but the ones they have are spending more. There is only so long you can keep raising prices and losing customers and keep the product in a range that those left will spend more. It's a slow death if you ask me.

And as for the break even thing, I say that kiddingly. But what a utopia it would be eh!


----------



## docf225 (Nov 11, 2007)

While the point of business is indeed to turn a profit, the problem is that if your business model is "Profit at all costs" eventually you will drive your customer base (the people who give you their hard earned cash) away. 

They are losing customers but (according to them) all is well because the remaining customers are spending more. The remaining customers HAVE to spend more based on increases prices and smaller unit sizes. 

So GW will continue to "bleed" customers until they are hoping a handful of uber rich gamers will spend obscene cash to purchase the left arm (weapon not included) for a single figure.

Doc


----------



## docf225 (Nov 11, 2007)

While the point of business is indeed to turn a profit, the problem is that if your business model is "Profit at all costs" eventually you will drive your customer base (the people who give you their hard earned cash) away. 

They are losing customers but (according to them) all is well because the remaining customers are spending more. The remaining customers HAVE to spend more based on increases prices and smaller unit sizes. 

So GW will continue to "bleed" customers until they are hoping a handful of uber rich gamers will spend obscene cash to purchase the left arm (weapon not included) for a single figure.

Doc


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As others have said, losing customers but the customers who remain spend more isn't an ideal business model and ultimately I can't see as being sustainable for a product like GW sells.

While I can give respect to GW upper management for increasing profits and being good at their jobs from a shareholder perspective I don't think that it is in the ultimate best interests of the company to put shareholders as the number 1 priority. At the moment GW can act this way because they have a significant hold on the market. That will change. 8 years ago I have never heard of any other war game than GW ones, now I can rattle of 10 probably off the top of my head, 4 of which I'm very tempted to get into but won't because of the backlog of GW related projects I have. When those are finished will I look to other systems? Yes I will. Not because I am bored of the 40k or FB 'verse (I'm as interested in it as ever) but because of GW's business policies. Not necessarily the price (because other systems will no doubt be of a similar buy into price) but because of the way that GW is focusing on shareholder as number 1 and not an equal focus on customer loyalty and shareholder growth and after all what causes shareholder growth? Customer base, which, while spending more per customer, is not growing and is decreasing. That is not good for a business because it is relying on customer loyalty which can be lost (and is being lost). 

The local GW manager made this comment the other day when the subject of Infinity and GW's superior range of plastic, multipart kits came up: "They are where GW was 20 years ago", well Infinity's posing and model quality is far far far superior to GW's minis from 20 years ago but I know what he means and agree, no other company has such an extensive range of customisable kits as GW. At the moment. That will change and in the future as other companies expand their ranges and grow in size I think GW will find themselves having to face a realisation that shareholder returns are going to drop as a result of their "shareholder #1 at all costs" policy that they currently have. It may not happen tomorrow but if their current business practice continues it will happen. Asking a diminishing customer group to pay 10% more per product per year when the customer's income is not increasing at 10% or more is not a recipe for success ultimately.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Stella Cadente said:


> Is it GW standard OP to have staff so damn ugly that letting them live is against all planetary human rights laws, matt ward is bad, but I never realized how Fugly Tom Kirby is, I'd punch him just as a natural reaction to defend myself, that's without knowing who he was.


how vain and shallow you are. but unless you have the actual guts to show your face. I'd say your probably not much better.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Haskanael said:


> how vain and shallow you are. but unless you have the actual guts to show your face. I'd say your probably not much better.


I know I'm not good looking, and I already have shown myself so HA screw you, it was merely an observation you inbred spawns of animal buggery


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cut the personal attacks the lot of you or you'll be getting a slap. If you don't like what somebody says or the way they express their opinion consistently there is an ignore button for a reason.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry Jacobite, but I did have to make a stab at pointless vanity and now blatant trolling. I consider myself told and Stella "ignored".

Surely GW knows their current business's model is unsustainable? It's clear cut to a business noob like me!


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Double post. Damn iphone


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I think GW are starting to realise they are pushing the boundaries a bit, even though there are some seriously expensive kits now such as the apoc there has bee a generic price increase this year except on brushes. I definitely think that GW are losing control of the market, as a lot more games have become more prominent over the past few years, 2 years ago I had heard of Warmachine but that's it, niw not only can I list several game systems but general miniature makers too


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> As others have said, losing customers but the customers who remain spend more isn't an ideal business model and ultimately I can't see as being sustainable for a product like GW sells.


Is there any actual evidence that this is the case beyond the anecdotal "I saw XYZ at my local shop?".


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I think there is but this article is "dumbed down" for business noobs like me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its impossible to acurately track the number of customers leaving or joining the hobby, all GW can do acurately is count the cash comming in and the cash going out, as long as the first one is higjer than the second one GW and its shareholders will be happy campers, people have speculated the doom of GW since steve and Ian said "i know lets sell D&D out of the back of this van" yet here we are nearly 40years later speculating that GW (the most sucessful wargames producer in the word) doesnt know its arse from its elbo when it comes to looking after its own bussiness.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well in the last few weeks in Australia more than a half a dozen GW Stores were forced to close for various periods because the guys that operate those stores were either sick or went on holidays/weddings and other reasons.

I mean just recently the Wollongong Store south of Sydney closed for 2 weeks because the manager went on holidays, 3 Sydney stores closed because one of the managers was getting married, the Fremantle store was closed on the day of the Lizardmen Release.

Case in point 1

5 years ago i would vist both Battle Bunkers in Sydney on a Sunday on my way to the Footy and buy stuff.

But now the Sydney Bunker Store if i recal now opens on a Wednesday-Saturday and has reduced opening hours on the days they are opened, effectively another day, so by going on 5 years ago the Sydney Bunker Store is operating over 3 days collectively, the same has occured to their Parramatta Bunker Store, it is collectively shut for 3 days, thus GW by cutting trading in both stores has effectively shut one Bunker Store, i was at the Parramatta Store last year a week after the Dark Vengeance set came out, and it was a Saturday and it was dead, a couple of kids were playing Lords of the Rings, that was the only gaming going on, and they sold less than 200 bucks of product for the day, oh and noone was buying the Dark Vengeance box sets, they had sold 5 in that week. I saw a father and son walk in and walked straight back out. I was standing outside looking in, and the dad was an angry old gamer, he vowed he would not let his son play GW at the rip off prices.


Case in point 2

5 years ago in my immediate area, i had 7 indies and 4 gaming leagues, now i have 2 indies and 1 gaming league, almost everyone i know who has gotten out of the game blames the yearly price rises exclusively.

Case in point 3

Over the last 5 years in Australia, GW/Indie sales of units of GW product have fallen by more than a median of over 10% per annum, they have gutted operational costings, while imposing a geo pricing policy and embargo, although they still produce profits that shareholders love to see, it is the way those profits are made.

Case in point 4

GW has forgotten the golden rule in business, shareholders don't buy product, customers buy product, fuck off the customer base and your are fucked, shareholder become unhappy at the lack of profit and get out of the game, leaving GW to hold the baby.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

In all of your cases, the world economy has been shit. Economy being shit equals less luxury things, and our hobby is definitely in that category.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That's simply anecdotal not actual figures to say that GW is losing customer base. Three years ago there was no stockist where I live. Now there is a GW and 2 independents and third opening next month.

Until there is proof positive then there is nothing to suggest that GW has forgotten any "golden rule" particularly when independents are whining about not being able to get enough stock.


----------



## docf225 (Nov 11, 2007)

Eight years ago there was a weekly 40K league at my local Indie shop. My gamer buds would meet there one weekend a month and play HexGames or other miniature rule sets. Watching the 40K games that were going on in the other part of the shop is what got me into the hobby. Some of my buds went into 40K and WHFB as well. The shop owner carried 6 foot high racks about 20 linear feet of GW product. He stocked all the Paints, brushes and all the other goodies. Today, he doesn't carry ANY GW in stock though he will order it for you. His reasoning is that nobody was buying the GW line so he changed the shelves to other miniature sets. (FoW, Dystopian Wars, Warmachine, and others).

Doc


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep so reports of "this is what happened in my area" are useless.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yep so reports of "this is what happened in my area" are useless.


So how many more "In my Area" reports gets your attention.

I mean, if you don't get it, in my area had 7 indies and 4 gaming leagues just 5 years ago, 5 of those have gotten out of the GW game and 3 GW based gaming leagues have folded due to lack of active members and gaining no new members.

I don't want to sound unfairly rude but if that does not get you thinking then, that is sad.

Also GW for whatever reason gutted 1.1+ million pounds out of it's operations and now we are seeing the result, stores remaining closed due the fact GW have no contingeancy plans if the local one man store is forced to shut to whatever circumstances.

Not only that but is some cases GW decided it was more cost effective to keep these stores closed than opening them. For fuck sake this is stupid and you wonder why in Australia Sales were down by 400.000 pounds.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

GW is not the only company cutting back to remain in the black. Even Walmart is doing it, money is tight everywhere.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

scscofield said:


> In all of your cases, the world economy has been shit. Economy being shit equals less luxury things, and our hobby is definitely in that category.


I grant you, the global downturn may have something to do with it, but the global downturn affected areas different to other areas.

So each area must be treated on its own merits.

So it does not help the local Australian scene when just over 6 years back i could get the Assault on Black Reach box game at $85.00 and Battle for Skull Pass at the same price and now we have Dark Vengeance and Island of Blood at $185.00 a $100 buck increase in 5 years, that is about 110% increase. 

In the end does this mean that GW will fail in Australia? NO.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

scscofield said:


> GW is not the only company cutting back to remain in the black. Even Walmart is doing it, money is tight everywhere.


I understand this, i really do.

But at some point, GW can't cut keep gutting it's operations to offset lost unit sales and revenue.

As i pointed out GW has had 5 consecutive years of lost 10+%unit sales in Australia, but due to the price increases that offsets the net sales profit to some extent, but even this could not prevent GW having posted roughly 400.000 pound sales revenue in the last fiscal year alone.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Achaylus72 said:


> So how many more "In my Area" reports gets your attention.


As many as you want they are meaningless.

"I have 5000 new shops open in may area and another 57 independents on top of the 4634 that we already had."

Meaningless.



Achaylus72 said:


> I don't want to sound unfairly rude but if that does not get you thinking then, that is sad.


What is sad is that you think your microcosomal view on the world is in any way representative of the overall status of a global company.

I proved sometime ago in another thread that, using the PUBLISHED numbers in the White Dwarf, that the number of retailers for GW in Aus this year is greater than last year.



Magpie_Oz said:


> In this month's (August) WD there are 94
> In August 2012's there are 65
> 
> My White Dwarves prior to that don't have a listing for Oz





Achaylus72 said:


> I understand this, i really do.
> 
> But at some point, GW can't cut keep gutting it's operations to offset lost unit sales and revenue.
> 
> As i pointed out GW has had 5 consecutive years of lost 10+%unit sales in Australia, but due to the price increases that offsets the net sales profit to some extent, but even this could not prevent GW having posted roughly 400.000 pound sales revenue in the last fiscal year alone.


And yet somehow the world's largest miniature manufacture and retailer continues to operate and make the substantial investment in their product that the recent and ongoing raft of new product releases represent. 

Perhaps they are just reducing some overhead in the short term to allow them to focus on product development with a focus on further expanding their sales division later on. Perhaps the focus will shift to online sales? Who knows? 

The only thing you can say for sure is the people running GW have FAR greater knowledge and abilities in doing so than anyone here does.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

scscofield said:


> In all of your cases, the world economy has been shit. Economy being shit equals less luxury things, and our hobby is definitely in that category.


But at least in the hobby (wargaming) some companies don't fuck you hard with prices

And saying AUS has more stockists of 40k has is as meaningless as saying the UK or US has more stockists, GW products have been seen in DIY stores, food stores and even in TAXI offices, and then get labeled "a stockist" GW may have more stockists, but they have no clue of target markets.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yep we know you have issues with GW Stella, thank you for your comments.

What other companies are doing doesn't really matter if GW is still selling product for a profit though.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

scscofield said:


> Yep we know you have issues with GW Stella, thank you for your comments.
> 
> What other companies are doing doesn't really matter if GW is still selling product for a profit though.


You mean false profits.
Reducing production cost
Reducing staff numbers
Closing stores and making more independent stockists (those racks the models are on cost more than a months rent)
Increasing prices
Quick release schedule
= temporary or false profits, making the company seem successful to potential buyers and to shareholders

When you spread the products around into stupid places like taxi offices, who have to pay £600-800 per rack while closing down a store that cost £600-800 rent, of course it makes profit, especially when some stores sell bugger all


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It is still profit though, and they continue to sell shit. I haven't bought a thing since CSM released and have no plans to, it is out of my price range that I allow myself. Yet each release of a new codex they sell a crap load of ungodly expensive 'limited' codexes. Many of us may not like the prices but the bottom line is they are still turning a profit. Even with the reductions that you pointed out they are doing that profit. If they maintain this pace with releases I don't see that changing.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

It's not a great deal of profit on the grand scale of things though.

I'd like to say eventually GW fans will say enough is enough......but they've had plenty of chances, that's the problem when a company has Justin bieber/one direction levels of fans, they just don't learn or listen to reason, their just lemmings


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Nope it's not, yet it is more than many other companies can claim. I bet the SM codexes fly off the shelf next month. The centurion models too even if they ate horrible sculpts. I see GW spending the next year doing all the dexs to 6th. Then they will pump the supplement well until it dries up. Then 7th will reprime the whole thing.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I thik a big reason to the huge changes in the GW business plan is also that half there profits used to come from selling rights to game developers, now that THQ has dried up and other games companies having to slow down development GW are having to look elsewhere for that money so they are reducing costs and increasing margins.

Anyway here is part 2 of the article, more on retailer relations than the business sde of things:

http://masterminis.blogspot.de/2013/08/the-future-of-games-workshop-games-days.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> You mean false profits.
> Reducing production cost
> Reducing staff numbers
> Closing stores and making more independent stockists (those racks the models are on cost more than a months rent)
> ...


false profit????wtf

reducing production costs is a good thing

reducing staff levels, again if they are surplus to requirements is a good thing

closing stores, if the stores are not profitable, again closing them is a good thing, plus GW have opened 5 new stores in the uk this year and have relocated several to cheaper premises around the world,again a good thing.

increasing prices, they have only increased prices on paints and brushes which was a direct effect of there supplier increasing there price to GW,only a tiny number of items have increased when re packaged but they have also reduced prices by selling in squads and are at this very minute having a sale on surplus stock, but there was no annual price increase this yearon like for like products.

quick release schedule, again seen by most as a good thing,less waiting around for new stuff so more chance to spend. 

and there is no such thing as a false profit, you either made more money than you spent or you didnt, thats how profit works, how you got there has no bearing on it being profit.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

No no no no everything must be based on the premise that GW lie about everything.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> No no no no everything must be based on the premise that GW lie about everything.


don't forget the whole board of directors wear red and carry pitchforks as well .....


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

and that investors who buy millions of pounds worth of shares are blind to the true nature of the company that only a self aggrandised random knob on the internet can see.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, people still think GW's only price rise was on paints and brushes?, people really are dumber than I thought.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Wow, people still think GW's only price rise was on paints and brushes?, people really are dumber than I thought.


well im pretty well placed to know exactly what GW increased in price and what they havent, but go on then i will bite,apart from a tiny number of repackaged items such as dire avengers and arguably the baneblade(one could argue that as the products didnt appear in the format that they do now so there was not a like for like price increase but hey thats far too complicated), i will be happy to hear your list of items that were cheaper in june than they were in july.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok i'll bite 5 years ago, i bought the then new Assault on Black Reach for $85.00, but now the Dark Vengeance sells for $185.00, by the way that is a smidge of 117% price increase over 5 years. During those 5 years GW ramped up the prices to $165, then finally when DV came out a further $20 buck rise

The above prices also applied to Battle of Skull Pass over to Island of Blood.

Also what company considers that it is more cost effective to keep a store closed for 2 weeks when the one man manager goes on holidays, rather than getting someone in to keep trading and sell product.

If that is more cost effective i then suggest GW shut all stores permanently, sell no stock, and make billions.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok i'll bite 5 years ago, i bought the then new Assault on Black Reach for $85.00, but now the Dark Vengeance sells for $185.00, by the way that is a smidge of 117% price increase over 5 years. During those 5 years GW ramped up the prices to $165, then finally when DV came out a further $20 buck rise

The above prices also applied to Battle of Skull Pass over to Island of Blood.

Also what company considers that it is more cost effective to keep a store closed for 2 weeks when the one man manager goes on holidays, rather than getting someone in to keep trading and sell product.

If that is more cost effective i then suggest GW shut all stores permanently, sell no stock, and make billions.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The DV kit stomps the shit out of the 5yr old kit in quality of sculpts for one thing. As to the store thing, what's your point. Your local store decided to close for two weeks, this isn't world wide policy. It is more a lack in your area than anything else.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

scscofield said:


> The DV kit stomps the shit out of the 5yr old kit in quality of sculpts for one thing. As to the store thing, what's your point. Your local store decided to close for two weeks, this isn't world wide policy. It is more a lack in your area than anything else.



Adding to this, the new starters actually include a better variety of starter models and more of them as well. A definite increase on the squad of space marines from Battle for Maccrage and brood and squad and a half of tyranids.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Also GW seem to be a bitch to Australia for instance in the UK there was only a price increase of £10, which I am willing to pay for better quality models and more of them, I personally think that this is probably the best starter set for overall models (actual balance-wise the chaos are out numbered by a couple hundred points). When GW have done a price increase in the past, all the models have gone up in price whereas this time round there have only been a few boxes (as mentioned) that have had any change whether it be higher price or less models in the box.



bitsandkits said:


> at this very minute having a sale on surplus stock


When the hell was this?!?!?! Or is this a sale to retailers?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

falcoso said:


> When the hell was this?!?!?! Or is this a sale to retailers?


When? now!! and for everyone 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod2160106a

granted if your not into fantasy its not much use to you but a sale is a sale


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> When? now!! and for everyone
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod2160106a
> 
> granted if your not into fantasy its not much use to you but a sale is a sale


I wish I was building terrain for a table right now. Thats a nice deal and I'd use it for 40K regardless of it being fantasy.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Woop! Just ordered one!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

scscofield said:


> The DV kit stomps the shit out of the 5yr old kit in quality of sculpts for one thing. As to the store thing, what's your point. Your local store decided to close for two weeks, this isn't world wide policy. It is more a lack in your area than anything else.


 
I have reconsidered my position on how Games Workshop Australia Pty Ltd operates. In a nut shell Games Workshop Australia Pty Ltd can operate its stores as it sees fit, in the end who am i to judge, i don't purchase stuff from them directly, so it will seem to others that if i am not prepared to purchase locally from GW stores in Australia, then it is the height of hypocracy of me to judge them.

I am Achaylus and i approve of this message


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> When? now!! and for everyone
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod2160106a
> 
> granted if your not into fantasy its not much use to you but a sale is a sale


Oh yeah I saw that and never saw there price, I don't need scenery though cus I never play at my own house :/


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Part 3 mor of a rage this one but it does break down their mistakes, after all it is about the future of GW adn whether these mistakes will lose more profit than their business tactics are making, enjoy


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Missed a few out but I'm pretty sure they are on other threads somewhere, but here is part '7.5':

http://masterminis.blogspot.de/2013/11/TFoGDaGW-7.5.html

On a side note THIS IS MY 1000TH POST WOOOOOOO


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

falcoso said:


> Also GW seem to be a bitch to Australia for instance in the UK there was only a price increase of £10, which I am willing to pay for better quality models and more of them, I personally think that this is probably the best starter set for overall models (actual balance-wise the chaos are out numbered by a couple hundred points). When GW have done a price increase in the past, all the models have gone up in price whereas this time round there have only been a few boxes (as mentioned) that have had any change whether it be higher price or less models in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell was this?!?!?! Or is this a sale to retailers?


Correct me if I am wrong but last time I checked australia is in the middle of nowhere. What are the chances shipping things there is going to be more expensive.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Reaper45 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but last time I checked australia is in the middle of nowhere. What are the chances shipping things there is going to be more expensive.


At least some GW products are made in China. Last time I checked China is closer to Australia than the UK is. Shipping is not the primary cause of the higher price. It's costs the same amount to ship paints from the UK to me in NZ as it does from within NZ.

As for Australia being in the middle of nowhere. Yeah South East Asia is fucking miles away from Northern Aussie..


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

http://masterminis.blogspot.de/2014/01/the-future-of-games-days-games.html

Part 9 is a shocker folks! More on the stock crash of GW today (24% is gonna hurt!)


----------

